# Problems printing to epson inkjet.

## EvilGrin

I'm having an issue with my epson stylus colour C62. It seems to be a problem with the foomatic-rip perl script. Heres a dump of the cups log with the log level set to debug.

```

I [27/Oct/2003:21:55:21 +0000] Full reload complete.

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:21 +0000] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:21 +0000] StartListening: address=00000000 port=631

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:21 +0000] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:27 +0000] AcceptClient() 5 from 10.0.0.10:631.

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:27 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /printers/epsonc62?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:27 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 2370

I [27/Oct/2003:21:55:27 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=2370)

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:27 +0000] SendCommand() 5 file=7

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] AcceptClient() 8 from localhost:631.

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] ReadClient() 8 POST /printers/epsonc62 HTTP/1.1

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] Adding start banner page "none" to job 16.

I [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] Adding end banner page "none" to job 16.

I [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] Job 16 queued on 'epsonc62' by 'root'.

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] Job 16 hold_until = 0

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob(16, 0x80c6720)

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob() id = 16, file = 0/1

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] job-sheets=none,none

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] banner_page = 0

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: argv = "epsonc62","16","root","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00016-001"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[5]=""

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[6]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/epsonc62.ppd"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[7]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[8]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[9]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[10]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[11]="DEVICE_URI=smb://Guest@thing/epson"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[12]="PRINTER=epsonc62"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: statusfds = [ 9 10 ]

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 11 -1 ]

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 12 13 ]

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbffeb680, 0xbffea9f0, 11, 13, 10)

I [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 2371) for job 16.

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 11 14 ]

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip", 0xbffeb680, 0xbffea9f0, 12, 14, 10)

I [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 2372) for job 16.

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb"

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 12 ]

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb", 0xbffeb680, 0xbffea9f0, 11, 12, 10)

E [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] PID 2372 stopped with status 22!

I [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 2373) for job 16.

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip: No such file or directory

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] CloseClient() 8

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] Page = 595x842; 9,9 to 586,842

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.0

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%EndComments

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%EndResource

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%EndProlog

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] pw = 577.0, pl = 833.0

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] PageLeft = 9.0, PageRight = 586.0

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] PageTop = 842.0, PageBottom = 9.0

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] 0 %%EOF

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] [Job 16] Saw EOF!

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] UpdateJob: job 16, file 0 is complete.

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] CancelJob: id = 16

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StopJob: id = 16, force = 0

D [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] StopJob: printer state is 3

D [27/Oct/2003:21:56:33 +0000] CloseClient() 5

```

As you can see by the:

```

I [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 2372) for job 16.
```

and 

```
E [27/Oct/2003:21:55:28 +0000] PID 2372 stopped with status 22!

```

lines, something bad happened in the foomatic-rip perl script. I assue 'status 22' is bad. Regardless, I get a zero length file as output, which is no use.

So, whats 'status 22' and how do I fix my printing?

----------

## EvilGrin

ah, sorted this out. Basically I had to emerge foomatic, gimp-print and ghostscript then it magically came to life  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxicated

I have exactly the same problem using my Epson Stylus C42 printer. I am currently re-emerging all of the packages mentioned above and waiting for the result...

----------

## tuxicated

It didn't work.. :Sad: 

The strange thing is that my CUPS logs do not show any error messages either. Even when configured to produce LOADS of debug output, no errors can be seen. Whenever I restart the CUPS server, the job is re-started and I can see the progress using lpstat -t. But every time the progress reaches 41% lpstat -t says:

```

takkie root # lpstat -t

scheduler is running

system default destination: Epson

device for Epson: usb:/dev/usblp0

Epson accepting requests since Jan 01 00:00

printer Epson now printing Epson-16.  enabled since Jan 01 00:00

        USB port busy; will retry in 30 seconds...

Epson-16                gea             631808   ma 30 jan 2006 18:01:59 CET

Epson-17                                 15360   ma 30 jan 2006 18:43:18 CET

```

At the point where printing stops, the CUPS logs show nothing special:

```

takkie root # tail /var/log/cups/error_log

I [30/Jan/2006:20:01:38 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [30/Jan/2006:20:01:38 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [30/Jan/2006:20:01:38 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [30/Jan/2006:20:01:38 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 250 PPDs...

I [30/Jan/2006:20:01:38 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [30/Jan/2006:20:01:38 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [30/Jan/2006:20:01:38 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 10870) for job 16.

I [30/Jan/2006:20:01:38 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 10871) for job 16.

I [30/Jan/2006:20:01:38 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoprinter (PID 10873) for job 16.

I [30/Jan/2006:20:01:38 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 10874) for job 16.

```

The processes that are started are just sitting there, doing nothing. I tried removing the job and submitting a new one. This job stalls whenever it reaches 11% progress. 

How can I find out what is going on here??

----------

## tuxicated

I tried rebooting the machine but this did not change anything, except the error message. Now it decided that it cannot find the device /dev/usblp0   :Confused: 

So, I tried removing the printer from the admin web interface and add a new printer on the first available USB port. As always, the detected device name is displayed after the USB port number in the dropdown list. After configuration is done, the printer device that is displayed in the web interface and in lpstat looks weird and again it does not exist:

```

takkie root # lpstat -t

scheduler is running

system default destination: Epson

device for Epson: usb://EPSON/Stylus%20C46

Epson accepting requests since Jan 01 00:00

printer Epson disabled since Jan 01 00:00 -

        Unable to open USB device "usb://EPSON/Stylus%20C46": No such device

Epson-19                                 15360   ma 30 jan 2006 23:07:06 CET

```

Beats me...

----------

## tuxicated

I tried to remove the printer from the printer list and re-create it. This time the device was shown correctly:

```

usb:/dev/usblp0

```

Now here is how I fixed the problem: I switched the printer off.. and... (drumroll) ...  I switched it back on again! How embarassing...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

It seems that the "USB port busy" means nothing more serious than: "The printer refuses to eat any more data". Nothing is wrong with the USB subsystem or whatever. It's just the printer blocking USB traffic.

This also explains why I did not see any error messages in the CUPS logs and why the printer processes just sat there doing nothing.

----------

## Thorir

I think, this is no solution. There must be an other error. I own a canon pixmap ip4000 which worked month for month with turboprint.

1 Month ago, I suddenly got this usb-busy thingy, too. Switching it on and off, pulling power-cord out an putting it back in, nothing worked. With windows xp, the printer works like a charm. 

Yes, it worked before! There must be an update to any system-package which caused that!

Please help!

----------

## Waltarro

I want to add on to this discussion as well.  I have a Canon S900 also

with turboprint.  When I turn on the machine it works, then /dev/usb 

disappears from the dev directory.  I can get it back by pulling out

the usb plug from the back of the system, then it goes away again.

  From what I've read in the forums and the bugs page, I think

either udev079-r1 or baselayout-1.11.14r5 have something to do

with it.  I remember recently updating these and a few days later

when I tried to print nothing.

----------

## Thorir

Yes, I think it has something to do with udev. Went down to 079-r1 from 084, but doesnt change anything. Will try 079 later when there is time for.

----------

## Waltarro

udev-079r1 is the problem..  went back to the last  stable udev

070r1 and the device /dev/usb/lp0 does not disappear

when the printer turns off for an extended time.

----------

